# Mahindra 450 Left brake locked up



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

The left hand side brake assembly on my Mahindra 450 locked up recently. A friend and I disassembled the brakes with a little effort due to some rust. Other than the minor rust, we never saw a reason that the brakes locked up in the first place. We cleaned up all of the surfaces and reassembled them. They are working like new now. Total job with brakes was 4 hours. The hot sun blazing down on us made it feel like 8 hours.

Profnohair


----------

